# Exercises to Avoid with Chronic Sinusitis



## thorprime (Apr 3, 2007)

I have been training as often as I can for the past 3 years now(on and off with being sick now and then). Just as things were going well for me, but in the past 6 months I have been having issues with Chronic Sinusitis. 

So much so as I had to stop training for many months, as at the same time I had some really brutal headaches, which I am certain some of the foods I ate triggered it (i suspect there was MSG in it)

Now it seems that I am doubtful if this Chronic Sinusitis issues I am having I am unsure if it will ever get better. (I have serious allergies issues as well)

I know squats and other similar based exercises I know I can not do now, and probably may never be able to because of what I am going through at the moment. 

For the moment I have had to lay off training for a while, as I am hoping I can  fix this issue in the coming months. Reality is this may even last for years and years. But I certainly don't want to be inactive.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2007)

Are you asking if there are exercises that you can do to avoid sinusitis?

I'm not sure about that, but I do know that food definitely plays a part in your allergies.  The more "clean" and/or organic foods you can get into your diet, the better your allergies and sinuses will get.  

I always knew that eating clean would do wonders for my physique, but it wasn't until I did  [a certain diet]  that I realized how much organics play into cleaning up some of your ailments.

You certainly don't have to purchase this program, but I thought I'd include the link so that you could see what I was talking about.  I just started eating "that way" again and my allergies have started clearing up.  It's really amazing.

Anyway....sorry for the long post, but I wanted to let you know that it probably was the foods you're eating and there is a way to clear it up without medications.


----------



## thorprime (Apr 3, 2007)

I should of been more detailed in my original post.

I have had it for 6 months which has affected me. After for having it this long, it has let to fatique as well.

I do have alot of constant facial/head pain, which I have had to put up with for many months, sometimes so bad 

As gross as this sounds, I have mucus thickening.

You can see why I cannot do squat based exercises no more, but wonder if there are other types of exercises I should avoid since I am like this at the moment.

But yeah I am taking a long break for a while to try and fix this issue, ro at least get it under control, and the medications I am taking are useless.


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 4, 2007)

I got bitten in the Caribbean and it inflamed my sinuses for a few weeks - it hurts so bad I really feel for you thorprime - I hope it clears up for you because they really suck!

I found that it was those exercises that caused a rise in blood pressure in the face and head that hurt the most. Benching was definately out and I'm not sure I got as far as squats - but if you can work with weight where the resistent builds up over time like HIT exercises rather than full on weight for a few reps that should help you to feel the headache coming on and stop before it becomes debilertating - hope that helps! good luck.


----------



## thorprime (Apr 4, 2007)

JonnyStead

SPeaking of blood pressure, I actually had issues with that too, but it was a side effect of the asthma medication I was using at the time, Seretide/Advair  , that substance salmeterol was the issue. 

But yeah it really does suck now that I have this condition. 

It's like all the hard effort I put into my training to improve my strength and overall health all went down the drain


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 4, 2007)

Isnt there a short term medication you can take to suppress the symptoms just for the couple of hours a week needed to train? 

Anti-histamines can cause their own problems - maybe something natural like this Natural Allergy Relief Medicine - Herbal Allergy and Sinus Relief

You should see a doctor about that though - i cant advise you on anything medical - just a thought.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2007)

thor -- maybe you should see an ENT.  If you've only had it for 6 months and the mucus is so thick, it could be a sign of a worse problem in the sinus passages.  Could be a really deep sinus infection.  My friend has been dealing with fatique and sinuses and allergies for about 6 months, like you and then decided he would go to the doc and found out it was worse than just a sinus infection.

Also,if you're having rises in BP because of medications, don't take those meds anymore and consult your physician and let them know your BP is rising because of the meds.  You certainly don't want to get into a situation where you're taking this med or that med to take care of a problem caused by a certain med and yada,  yada, yada...know what I mean?

Get to the root of the problem.   I hope you get to feeling better sweetie.


----------



## thorprime (Apr 4, 2007)

Fitgirl70

Thanks for the response. Those medications I was taking before, I no longer am  ANd surprising enought the BP went down back to normal

Actually I have been to different doctors, including ENT, but may have to see another one. 

MY next step is to see a Allergy Specialist.  ANd yes getting to the root of the problem is the only way I can get better.


----------



## ava (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, I would stay away from anything involving the decline bench.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2007)

Actually, have you tried a decline position?  Not benching or working out at all, but something like [head first] hanging off of your bed or even putting a few pillow under your back -- anything so that your head is lower than your torso.  This will generally help any drainage drain back into your nasal passages and you can then blow your nose and expell the mucus.  I know that sounds gross, sorry!

Also, you might try a warm water irrigation.  Do it while you're in the shower and just put some warm water from the shower in your hand and snort it.  This almost acts like a saline wash and will help you at least get rid of some of the thickness and clean out your sinuses.

Just a couple of tips...._you can tell me to shut up now!_


----------



## clementrosario (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,

Did your sinus problem solved?


----------

